# Bosch 1617EVSPK Router - Best Bang for the Buck?



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Amazon has got a $20 off the Bosch 1617EVSPK router combo kit 



 making it $159 with free shipping. As I am setting up a shop, not owning a router and being new to woodworking, is this the best combo for the money?

Any other routers I should be looking at?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

"Best" is always a matter of opinion, but the Bosch is a darn good one and that's a good price. About the only drawback worth noting is that is doesn't accept standard bushing accessories.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Amazon has got a $20 off the Bosch 1617EVSPK router combo kit Amazon.com: Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets: Home Improvement making it $159 with free shipping. As I am setting up a shop, not owning a router and being new to woodworking, is this the best combo for the money?
> 
> Any other routers I should be looking at?
> 
> ...


 Hi Paul, nice price on that router. Click the "Special offers available" link. Looks like they may take an extra $20 off.:thumbsup:


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I have had the same set for several years now, and only have two complaints. Knotscott mentioned the first, and the second is that it can be a little top-heavy in some operations. Neither would keep me from purchasing again. 

In the price range, the only other combo I would recommend is the DeWalt 618. It has a little lower center of gravity and accepts standard guide bushing. I like the Bosch soft-start better, and the motor seems to be slightly stronger.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

knotscott said:


> "Best" is always a matter of opinion, but the Bosch is a darn good one and that's a good price. About the only drawback worth noting is that is doesn't accept standard bushing accessories.[/QUOTE]
> 
> hehehehe, not without some convolutions anyway. If it takes the Bosch "toolless" guide bushings, a Bosch RA1100 threaded bushing adapter will let you use standard, PC style guide bushings. If it doesn't take the Bosch "toolless" guide bushings, you need the Bosch RA 1126 bushing adapter. In order to go from a standard 1617 to PC standard bushings you need both adapters. Other than that it's a heck of deal on a heck of nice router:icon_smile:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

OK I hate to ask it, but being a noob and not knowing much about routers, what do the bushings do.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Bushings are one of the keys to a routers flexibility. They give you an extra reference surface, which you will use in numerous operations. For instance, most dovetail jigs use bushings to follow the templates.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

I love this little router I just bought 2 of them at Lowes cuz they were on sale. I'll be going back to Lowes to buy at lease 4 more.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

These a guide bushings:


















The Bosch is popular but if that's a concern to you, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Milwaukee 5616, DW, PC, Makita, or Hitachi KM12VC. Be sure it feels good in your hands if you'll be using it for hand routing. Be sure it has variable speed if it'll go in a router table. Be sure it accepts 1/2" shank bits, and buy 1/2" shank bits whenever feasible.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

knotscott said:


> These a guide bushings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May have a terminology disconnect here scott. I've seen those referred to as inserts. No barrel.
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=51153&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

These are what I was referring to as guides
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

IMO, $160 for a 1617 is very hard to beat, the adapters cost about $12 for both of 'em at the tool barn. 
http://www.toolbarn.com/
I'd already have one on order but MOTHER would never understand a ninth router


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Great router? Yes. Best bang for the buck? I'd argue no.

For bang for the buck, the Craftsman routers can't be beat. A 12amp 2hp combo will run you $99 if you buy today LINK. I have the previous generation of this in my table, and the previous generation of it's big brother (LINK - mine also has a D-handle base) for handheld duty. I have zero qualms recommending either of the Craftsman routers, and I've heard fantastic things about the Bosch. Any of these would be fantastic choices.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jschaben said:


> May have a terminology disconnect here scott. ...


Thx...fixed the pic.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I am learning a lot. I have been looking at that Craftsman combo kit and almost pulled the trigger and still might. It would leave me some cash for a few bits. So if the PC guide bushing screw right into the router, except on the Bosch, how do they go into the Bosch? I know you need an adapter, does anyone have a picture of the setup?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

So it looks like if I got the Bosch and this kit, it would give me the guides and the adapter to use PC guides, if needed in the future.

Amazon.com: Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set: Home Improvement

And either way I would be spending money on the guides, either PC or Bosch, correct?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Another router I have been eyeing is this Dewalt DW618PK kit. Seems to have a lot of good features, including built in dust collection connector. With the current deal on amazon it would be around $167.00




 

Also the craftsman 27683 kit, which was 119.00 on sale for 99.99, but when I went to look just now for the link, is even cheaper at 89.99 for the weekend. I may go with this one for $90. It gets some good reviews and leaves me some money for other things.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...o=2&blockType=G2&prdNo=2&i_cntr=1323014206289


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Ebates.com is offering 6% cashback at Sears right now. I doubt the Craftsman is in the same league as the Bosch, but that doesn't mean it won't do a good job for you at < $85.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Another router I have been eyeing is this Dewalt DW618PK kit. Seems to have a lot of good features, including built in dust collection connector. With the current deal on amazon it would be around $167.00
> Amazon.com: DEWALT DW618PK 12 AMP 2-1/4 HP Plunge- and Fixed-Base Variable-Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> ...


Craftsman has a pretty good following over on routerforums. A couple of advantages the Craftsman has over the Bosch, is it will take PC style guide bushings right out of the box. An advantage it has over both the Bosch and the DeWalt is the fixed base offers above table adjustments when table mounted.:smile:
Also allows some change for buying bits with


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I bought the Craftsman 27683 2 hp router. Total price was 95.39 with tax. It has fixed and plunge base, edge guide, 1/2 and 1/4 collets, soft start, light. Hopefully it has what I need and lasts a while. Its not like I am going to be using it every day. Down the line I may step up to the DeWalt or Bosch or better, but for now, this should do. I hate making decisions like this, not knowing if I made the correct choice. Wish me luck.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

My Craftsmans have never failed me, you made a good choice.


----------

